# Couple of newbie questions



## SNS Performance (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm looking to get a new set of clubs, but I dont want to break the bank. I've narrowed it down to Golden Bear Tour V 81, Adams Tight Lies, Mitsushiba Paragon, Wilson Pro Staff 360, and Hippo. I know TaylorMade, Nike, Mizuno, etc are high end but what about the under $400 budget clubs? 

Also I'm on the short side, 5'6" and have been using some clubs someone gave me. The person is like 6' or so. I'm wondering should I have my new clubs fitted? I plan on going to a local shop soon to get some additional advice. I dont golf so much that I know my handicap etc but I will be golfing more since I'm getting better equipment.


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

You can find a good set of the Old Nike Slingshots for under 400. Great CBs that get the ball going for beginners. If you cant go around using those try the Cleveland Launcher LP's, minimal offset and there pretty good CBs. 

Dont decide on a beginner set. It can be hazardous to your cash when you see how fast you need to switch out of em.


----------



## SNS Performance (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok. I did see Cleveland Launchers but like I said I dont know much about brands other than the more expensive ones you always see being promoted at tours.

Btw, what about the fitting issue? And what are CBs?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

cgb is center of gravity back like the rac os2 irons

the old slingshots are still over 400 but i think you might like these

Adams GT3 iron set 199.99

TaylorMade Rac Os2 499.99

Ben Hogan BH-5 299.99

those are some nice deals i suggest them in price order all nice clubs though the adams will give you a higher trajectory if you are a low hitter.


----------



## SNS Performance (Jul 23, 2006)

Gotcha. 

So Adams are a good brand?

I do plan on getting a separate driver, putter and a rescue club.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes i think adams is a preatty good company go with adams on their the ones you mentioned are good to i think they come with the 3 and 4 hybrid irons.


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

well this is the thing. You speak of companies being advertised on tour and Adams has 2 players on the PGA tour. Cleveland is a humongous industry in golf. CBs = Cavity Backs. Now for your rescue the best club out there is the Adams IdeaOS2. Its so easy to hit its ridicoulous. You can easily find old slingshots for under 400 here in miami. Now, the getting fitted part isnt hard. Go to Golfsmith, Golf Galaxy or a Pro shop.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

yea thats preatty much it.


----------

